# He's the man...



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, he certainly is. Great photos.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that Alberto Contador?


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Is that Alberto Contador?


Nope... it's Tom Danielson 
;-)


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*who's the man?*

...are you talking about Arnold Schwarzenegger riding that BMW motorcycle in the 2nd photo???


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Those photos are fakes. I mean where is the idiot with no shirt and deer antlers running along side him?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Great photos! I remeber having a bike that had cable guides like that a longtime ago...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Ahhh . . . steel. Chrome lugs. Clips and straps and non aero break levers. My kind of bicycle.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey, that's not Lance!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure he's not.

He is the real one.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

He's a complicated man, and no one understands him but his woman.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well we know*

it is not Lance, because even in Black and White we can tell one of those is the Maglia Rosa
okay now post some classics pix


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*New motto*

"If its not Coppi its Crap"


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

*The Rosa legends*

Luigi Ganna









Alfredo Binda









Gino Bartali









Fausto Coppi









Fiorenzo Magni









Felice Gimondi


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


>


Have the first Coppi poster in my office.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Love the Coppi picture!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

This is not real footage but a clip from the movie "Il Grande Fausto", but it is so beautiful, caughts IMHO all the romanticism about cycling...

You know it's not real because he is not carrying the tubie on his back 






And here some real footage !!1!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

All fake.

We all know that only carbon bikes with 1 oz wheels can climb those hills.

Those tanks probably weigh 18lbs. Almost impossible to ride on the flats even, forget about any grade higher than 2%.

Fake. Fake. Fake.

Maybe they had secret carbon bikes painted to look like steel back then ?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

I love this picture Merckx on a Eddie Merckx bike with a picture of him on the head tube a mirror image of him on the bike - Merckx infinity


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

sweet gloves


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Those photos are fakes. I mean where is the idiot with no shirt and deer antlers running along side him?


Pretty sure that dude wasn't even born yet.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

biobanker said:


> All fake.
> 
> We all know that only carbon bikes with 1 oz wheels can climb those hills.
> 
> ...


let alone we all know it is impossible to pedal efficiently without at least 20 gears


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

den bakker said:


> let alone we all know it is impossible to pedal efficiently without at least 20 gears


Remember when the slang was "10 speed". When I was a kid everything with gears was a 10 speed.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

...and then came the 12 speed. The height of modern technology.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

jpdigital said:


> ...are you talking about Arnold Schwarzenegger riding that BMW motorcycle in the 2nd photo???


...with Elvis on the back???


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

He's the man too...








Larger version: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847286506/sizes/o/


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

It's actually a re-badged De Rosa. Merckx didn't start his company until the early 1980's.



Nielly said:


>


I love this picture Merckx on a Eddie Merckx bike with a picture of him on the head tube a mirror image of him on the bike - Merckx infinity[/QUOTE]


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

WeakMite said:


>


This is one of my all time favorite photographs!


----------

